# [RISOLTISSIMO][OT] Gnome 2.10 nuova istallazione

## Lestaat

Salve,

vorrei resettare gnome da zero senza ricompilarlo.

E' possibile?Last edited by Lestaat on Wed May 04, 2005 7:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In che senso, le configurazioni? Se e' questo penso che basti cancellate la cartelle .gnome e .gnome2 nella tua home

----------

## Lestaat

cancellando le cartelle e riavviando gnome mi ricrea una configurazione ex-novo come sd l'avessi appena istallato?

di cartelle .gnome*** ce ne sono diverse, cancello tutto? comrpese le configurazioni di gtk?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Calcola che non uso gnome ma penso si cosi', magari aspetta conferme.

----------

## Mithrandir81

Io cancello ogni cartella che inizi per gnome o che sembri averci a che fare...e gnome torna alla configurazione di partenza, lo faccio spesso quando mi rompo di un tema, metto a zero e passo un pomeriggio a ripensare tutta la mia interfaccia  :Razz: 

...in ogni caso vai per sclusione, NON cancellare tutte i/le files/cartelle .qualcosa che riguardano altri programmi che non siano gnome  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> basti cancellate la cartelle .gnome e .gnome2

 confermo.

io ho avuto un grosso problema con il gnome-panel che ad ogni avvio continuava a crashare. ho spulciato tutto ed alla fine ho scoperto che entrando come root non succedeva.  

ho provato a cancellarli e mi ha ripristinato la configurazione originale. dopotutto è così per tutti i programmi o quasi. i file di conf li hai nella tua home. (tralasciamo logicamente programmi che devono essere eseguiti come utenti particolari o configurazioni del sistema che sono in /etc

----------

## Lestaat

ho quasi risolto,

grazie intanto per tutto, mi resta soltanto da ricreare da zero il menu di gnome che passando da 2.8 a 2.10 me lo ha incasinato di brutto

[edit]

ehm... era implicita la domanda: "come faccio a ricostruire il menu di gnome?"

 :Razz: 

[/edit]

----------

## Mithrandir81

perchè che succede ai menu passando da 2.8 a 2.10? 

non ho ancora fatto il passaggio, devo avere paura?   :Sad: 

----------

## redmatrix

"Conosci il tuo sistema!". Una delle frasi che ho sentito dire su gentoo.... Cancellare crudelmente .gnome e .gnome2 vuol dire anche azzerare le conf di altri programmi o sbaglio?

Esiste gconf ed esistono le conf per ogni singolo componente del desktop gnome, cancellare le dir non mi sembra molto elegante come soluzione, è come se per risolvere un problema ad un utente gli cancellassi la home per intero (magari cancellando l'utente stesso per riaddarlo subito dopo).

Una metodologia del genere viene usata da una ditta sita in Redmond che ti fa riavviare il sistema anche solo se un programma bacato si dimentica di deallocare della memoria...

PS: Avete fatto caso che la X-Box non ha il tasto di reset? Chi la possiede è obbligato a spegnerla e riaccenderla  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mithrandir81

gli altri programmi hanno ognuno la sua cartella di configurazione...

.lopster

.anjuta

.xmms

.blender

.mozilla

.mplayer

.pinco-pallino

e non toccandole, non si tocca la loro configurazione...

se invece la tua preoccupazione è che, cancellando del tutto, si tocca tutta la configurazione del dekstop gnome, cioè metacity, nautilus, il tema, gli altri componenti...e compagnia bella...beh, almeno nel mio caso, è proprio quello lo scopo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## koma

per resettare del tutto gnome nn basta eliminare nella home la cartella .gnome* ma anche in /tmp c'è qlc del tipo gnome-tuouser

----------

## Mithrandir81

 *koma wrote:*   

> per resettare del tutto gnome nn basta eliminare nella home la cartella .gnome* ma anche in /tmp c'è qlc del tipo gnome-tuouser

 

credo basti cancellarle mentre non si è loggati nell'interfaccia...così che la conf attuale non venga ri-salvata al momento di uscire...almeno mi pare...

nello specifico, lacartella credo sia

```
/tmp/gconfd-<user>
```

----------

## redmatrix

In realtà non ho nessuna preoccupazione, facevo solo notare che non è corretto resettare una o più applicazioni eliminando di sana pianta delle "macro" cartelle.

All'interno di .gnome e .gnome2 ci sono i salvataggi di parecchia altra roba (rhythmbox, totem, varie applets, etc) se l'intento di una persona è quello di azzerare TUTTE le applicazioni di gnome allora cancellare le suddette 2 dirctory non basta nemmeno (e comunque non è una pratica corretta) ma se uno vuole resettare solo il pannello oppure solo l'aspetto del desktop senza perdere le collezioni di musica, di immagini e quant'altro, commette un grosso errore se incomincia a cancellare così brutalmente.

Facevo altresì notare che questa pratica di "far esplodere della dinamite per pescare pesci" è tipica di "casa Redmond" dove non si cercano soluzioni adeguate ma basta che si ottenga un risultato, che poi uno sia appunto obbligato a perdere mezza giornata per a riconfigurare anche roba che gli andava benissimo è un'altro discorso, infondo l'accezione di "computer" come strumento per facilitarci la vita è orami sorpassato  :Sad: 

Comunque ogniuno è libero di fare come crede, il mio è solo un punto di vista, nulla di più.

----------

## Mithrandir81

stai facendo di un non caso un casino secondo me...cancellare quelle cartelle funziona tranquillamente, provato e riprovato, senza conseguenze ed esattamente con gli effetti desiderati (da me)...faccio questa pratica ogni qual volta mi stufo dell'aspetto corrente di gnome e ogni volta riparto da zero riconfigurandomelo passetto per passetto in maniera diversa: mai avuto alcun problema con alcun programma. Ora uso beep-media-.player e ha la sua cartella .bmp, eclipse ha .eclipse, anjuta ha .anjuta, lincvs ha .lincvs, ssh ha .ssh quindi a meno di non beccare programmi che non rispettino la buona logica di tenere la propria configurazione nella propria cartella privata (e fin'ora non ne ho beccati), non v'è problema alcuno, se lo scopo è "resettare" alle impostazioni iniziali il desktop...va benissimo, con l'accortezza di dare un'occhiata per quei (pochi) programmi che decidono di annidare la loro configurazione assieme a quella di gnome...rhythmnbox per dirne una (che non uso più), mi pare che in quella cartella memorizzi giusto la playlist ultima caricata dal programma...le playlist salvate, come è cosa buona e giusta me le mettevo in una mia cartella e non in una .gnome...

Insomma, non essendoci informazioni vitali, se lo scopo è spianare gnome a riportarla a casa base per quanto riguarda pannelli, applet, wm e compagnia bella, la soluzione "poco professionale" ci può anche stare, con un po' di senso della misura...è ovvio che se c'è un problema non si spiana...ma qui si parla di rimettere i pannelli in basso o in alto, togliere le applet e cambiare le icone...

----------

## redmatrix

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> stai facendo di un non caso un casino secondo me...

 

Ok, hai fatto bene a specificare il "secondo me" perché io non ho fatto nessun casino, semmai ho scritto ciò che penso e come al solito non mi è "permesso" pensarla così.

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> cancellare quelle cartelle funziona tranquillamente, provato e riprovato, senza conseguenze ed esattamente con gli effetti desiderati (da me)...

 

Anche reinstallare windows lo fa funzionare di nuovo... questa è una pratica che io non consiglierei affatto ad un utente perché se qualcuno ha un data base salvato in .gnome o .gnome2 (e molte apps lo salvano la di default) tu con questo consiglio gli fai rasare a zero tutto. Tutto quello che non rispetta le "procedure standard" e che puo stare bene a te potrebbe in molti casi dare rogne ad altri.

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> faccio questa pratica ogni qual volta mi stufo dell'aspetto corrente di gnome e ogni volta riparto da zero riconfigurandomelo passetto per passetto in maniera diversa: mai avuto alcun problema con alcun programma.

 

Bello sport il tuo ma davvero credi che tutti vogliamo perdere del tempo a configurare il desktop "passetto per passetto" ogni volta che il colore del tema ci ha stancati?

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> Ora uso beep-media-.player e ha la sua cartella .bmp, eclipse ha .eclipse, anjuta ha .anjuta, lincvs ha .lincvs, ssh ha .ssh quindi a meno di non beccare programmi che non rispettino la buona logica di tenere la propria configurazione nella propria cartella privata (e fin'ora non ne ho beccati), non v'è problema alcuno,

 

Dove hai letto che avere una propria cartella di salvataggio in /home/utente è una buona pratica? Lo è forse perché a te fa comodo ma sappi che applicazioni sia kde che gnome salvano parecchi dati in .kde e in .gnome (.gnome2) rispettivamente e che non lo fanno a causa del fatto che i programmatori non rispettano "sane regole" anzi, probabilmente dovresti dare un'occhiata ai manuali delle api di gnome per poter dare un giudizio.

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> se lo scopo è "resettare" alle impostazioni iniziali il desktop...va benissimo, con l'accortezza di dare un'occhiata per quei (pochi) programmi che decidono di annidare la loro configurazione assieme a quella di gnome...rhythmnbox per dirne una (che non uso più), mi pare che in quella cartella memorizzi giusto la playlist ultima caricata dal programma...le playlist salvate, come è cosa buona e giusta me le mettevo in una mia cartella e non in una .gnome...

 

Se lo scopo è resettare il sistema non reinstalli la gentoo ma ti limiti a usare i tool preposti o come soluzione "drastica" cancelli selettivamente solo i files di configurazione delle applicazioni che ti interessa azzerare. Per la cronaca rhythmbox lo usano in tanti e in .gnome2 salva il database della "discoteca" e tutti gli altri i dati. Per evitare di non essere preso sul serio posto una lista di quello che puo essere presente in .gnome2:

```

redmatrix@skeggia .gnome2 $ ls -a

.                blam                gataxx              gedit-nxLE5L        .gnome-smproxy-rzd51Y  keyrings          procman             straw

..               bug-buddy.d         gdm                 gedit-print-config  gnome-stones           main              rhythmbox           totem-addons

accels           devhelp             gdmphotosetup       Glade               gnome-system-log       mcatalog          session             totem_config

aisleriot        epiphany            gedit-2             glines              gnome-volume-control   mCatalog          session-manual      totem.pls

Alexandria       file-roller         gedit-7P4kWf        gnect               gnotski                muine             share               vfolders

Anjuta           file-roller-EDWvTa  gedit-CY8swL        gnome-bluetooth     gthumb                 nautilus-scripts  sound               Vim

backgrounds.xml  file-roller-JvQUMd  gedit-metadata.xml  gnome-dictionary    hal-device-manager     panel2.d          stickynotes_applet  yelp

redmatrix@skeggia .gnome2 $

```

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> Insomma, non essendoci informazioni vitali, se lo scopo è spianare gnome a riportarla a casa base per quanto riguarda pannelli, applet, wm e compagnia bella, la soluzione "poco professionale" ci può anche stare, con un po' di senso della misura...è ovvio che se c'è un problema non si spiana...ma qui si parla di rimettere i pannelli in basso o in alto, togliere le applet e cambiare le icone...

 

Sarei daccordo con questa frase se al posto di "...non essendoci informazioni vitali..." ci fosse stato "...se non ci sono informazioni vitali...", e sono d'accordo con te che in certe situazioni ci puo stare lo "spianare" tutto in questo modo ma ripeto, dal mio punto di vista, si puo spianare tutto senza cancellare assolutamente nulla e comunque suggerire un metodo così drastico non è corretto verso chi ha meno esperienza è potrebbe commettere casini.

Poi come al solito verrò scambiato per un'integralista ma quando 17 anni fa mi spiegarono le basi dell'informatica mi dissero che il computer è (ora suppongo che dovrei usare "era") uno strumento che permette all'uomo di risparmiare tempo e per questo gli permette di accelerare il progresso ma probabilmente non mi sono accorto che l'informatica nel frattempo è diventata qualcos'altro.

Ciao

----------

## GhePeU

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> perchè che succede ai menu passando da 2.8 a 2.10? 
> 
> non ho ancora fatto il passaggio, devo avere paura?  

 

hanno migliorato l'organizzazione, dividendoli in applicazioni, dove vanno tutti i programmi "generici" (gnome e non-gnome), risorse, con i link alla home, alle partizioni e ai dispositivi montati, ai bookmarks del filechooser, etc. etc. e desktop, che contiene le preferenze e le applicazioni di gestione del sistema (servizi di avvio, rete, utenti e gruppi, etc. etc.)

io lo installerei subito, sono stato un felice utente di xfce per più di un anno e mezzo, ma dopo aver provato (appena uscito) gnome 2.10 mi è stato impossibile lasciarlo

----------

## Lestaat

Ollamiseria che flammone... :Smile: 

cmq al di la dell'eleganza o no sarei daccordo con redmatrix in via di principio ma se vi leggete il primo post avevo l'intenziopne di resettare completamente gnome per averlo come appena istallato quindi la cancellazione delle cartelle è sicuramente la via più veloce.

A parte questa divagazione molto giusta e precisa sul contenuto delle cartelle di configurazione rimane la mia seconda domanda.

Non trovo il modo di editare (o ancora meglio resettare come fosse nuovo) il menu di gnome..

Non è che per caso c'è un tool da qualche parte?

----------

## redmatrix

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Ollamiseria che flammone...
> 
> cmq al di la dell'eleganza o no sarei daccordo con redmatrix in via di principio ma se vi leggete il primo post avevo l'intenziopne di resettare completamente gnome per averlo come appena istallato quindi la cancellazione delle cartelle è sicuramente la via più veloce.
> 
> A parte questa divagazione molto giusta e precisa sul contenuto delle cartelle di configurazione rimane la mia seconda domanda.
> ...

 

Effettivamente siamo un po degenerati e mi dispiace visto che alla fine il thread è stato aperto per una necessità e non per discussioni tecnico/etiche eviterò di "aggredire¨ eventuali risposte di Mithrandir81 al quale comunque chiedo scusa per i miei toni un po accesi.

Per quanto riguarda i menu di gnome, non so cosa intendi fare, io so per certo che i menu di gnome non sono editabili a meno che non lo fai a manina andando a mettere mano a file specifici. I menu nascono in un modo "base" e man mano che installi applicazioni aggiuntive queste aggiungono un proprio launcher ai menu, quindi, a meno che tu non abbia modificato by hand qualcosa di specifico, non c'è modo di mettere "a posto" il tutto visto che un "a posto" non esiste. In caso contrario ti basta eliminare le modifiche che hai fatto.

Se poi vuoi editare velocementre i menu di gnome c'è un tool su gnomefiles.org che in portage non è ancora stato inserito, si chiama gnome-menu-editor  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## GhePeU

[quote="redmatrix"] *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Ollamiseria che flammone...
> 
> Se poi vuoi editare velocementre i menu di gnome c'è un tool su gnomefiles.org che in portage non è ancora stato inserito, si chiama gnome-menu-editor 
> 
> 

 

oppure c'è denu, già in portage, che è stato scritto appositamente per gentoo. altre info qui: http://denu.sourceforge.net/

i menu di gnome (tutti i menu che seguono le specifiche freedesktop, quindi anche il nuovo menu di xfce 4.2 e in una certa misura quelli di kde) creano le voci a partire da dei file .desktop, che contengono nome e commenti del programma (multilingua), percorso dell'eseguibile, sezione in cui inserirlo, nome dell'icona, mime-type supportati, etc. etc.

nella maggior parte dei casi li trovi in /usr/share/applications, e volendo puoi modificarli, tenendo presente che però a causa della data di modifica diversa portage non li rimuoverà con emerge -C nome-pacchetto ma dovrai farlo a mano

il formato è semplice, comunque, e io, ad esempio, li creo direttamente a mano per le applicazioni che non ne hanno uno loro

----------

## Lestaat

Grandissimi grazie mille, guardando un po' qua e un po' la è diventato tutto molto chiaro e semplice.

Grazie ancora

----------

## Mithrandir81

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   Ollamiseria che flammone...
> 
> cmq al di la dell'eleganza o no sarei daccordo con redmatrix in via di principio ma se vi leggete il primo post avevo l'intenziopne di resettare completamente gnome per averlo come appena istallato quindi la cancellazione delle cartelle è sicuramente la via più veloce.
> 
> A parte questa divagazione molto giusta e precisa sul contenuto delle cartelle di configurazione rimane la mia seconda domanda.
> ...

 

Non mi pareva di aver aggredito nel mio post, in ogni caso rileggi il mio post con un tono molto più "pizza e birra" perchè così voleva essere, in ogni caso, per spiegare meglio: parlavo a titolo personale, e ciò cambia il senso. Nel primo post c'era un Io all'inizio della frase e pure le faccine un po' "ridanciane" a sottolineare la minor ortodossia del metodo, ecco perchè i forum mi stanno antipatici, probabilmente dal vivo avresti sentito il mio tono e visto il mio volto avresti capito in che modo son state dette certe cose. 

Per rispondere un po' a caso: ti è ovviamente permesso pensare come vuoi, nessuno ti dice il contrario e nemmeno ti ho dato torto, ho solo detto che con le dovute restrizioni concettuali di ciò che è "vitale" è una pratica che si può fare...ad esempio nel tuo ls non c'è nulla che per me risulti vitale...sin dal primo post ho anche detto che ovviamente NON bisogna cancellare (anche lì il "non" era maiuscolo, proprio a sottolineare) ciò che interessa mantenere, nel contempo ho detto quel che (io) faccio visto che non ho mai info vitali là dentro...non tutti voglion perder tempo a riconfigurare da zero, io si (una mezz'ora una volta ogni 6-7 mesi la trovo), non credo sia un concetto così impositivo nei confronti di altri visto la specifica qui sopra sul non cancellare, nemmeno tanto trascendentale o sacrilego...il giudizio sulle sane regole per l'organizzazione dei dati relativi ai singoli applicativi non era assoluto ma relativo, le considerazioni sull'informatica vabeh, mi sembrano un pelo fuori luogo lasciamole morte li, mi pare ci sia nient'altro.

Spero sia tutto un po' più limpido.

----------

